# Your web browser doesnt support the newest version of Yahoo



## chcole1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello,

I live in a household with a number of Macs all running 10.6.8 Snow Leopard. We use Yahoo Mail for our family email. Earlier this year Yahoo upgraded their mail service. On all the other Macs did fine with the upgrade but with my MacBook Pro I get the message:

You're almost there, but your web browser doesnt support the newest version of Yahoo! Mail

and then it suggests upgrading Safari and Firefox. The problem is that I am running the latest software for both browsers.

I noticed on a closed posting that someone else had the same problem and another member suggested downgrading your user agent to an earlier version of Safari. That maybe Yahoo's page isn't displaying the latest browser version. It wasn't noted in the other posting if this worked but I tried it and so far it hasn't worked. I also can't get Safari to stay on the Agent I select. It will eventually default back to "Default-automatically chosen"

Does anyone have any suggestions? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Chris

I have tried that but


----------



## chcole1 (Dec 16, 2011)

OK an update. I changed user agent to Opera 11.11 and it worked! I'm not sure I want my browser always set to Opera though. Will have to see if other sites I go to have an issue.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Why does it matter to you what it is set at so long as it works?

If you are using any security software for the browser or have settings for javascript that are too restrictive, that could make it not work with some sites.


----------



## chcole1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Well it works for Yahoo mail I'm just not sure it will work for other sites I visit regularly and I don't want to keep having to switch back and forth all the time. 
Thanks for the suggestions regarding security settings and javascript. I'll check into that.


----------

